# Conceptual Art Project for Charity



## AlwaysLost (Jul 23, 2017)

I am in the early stages of an art project for charity. I know what you are thinking: "Its just another one of Lost's crazy ideas."

And I've failed at probably 99% of things in my life. But the 1% I have achieved have been pretty epic. And I think this is what my life has been leading towards in this crazy year.

It will be a project of epic proportions that could not only do a lot of good for homeless and at risk children but also lead to paid or subsidized travel gigs for some of us.

The difference of this project is that it will be about doing something that is beyond myself (ourselves).

To do something to actually benefit the world. And hopefully have a fricking blast doing it cause my idea is redonkulous but so are a lot of the things that go viral in the world today.

The impoverished people of this world need a face, a hero. And we will give them that hero!

A long time ago, before I lost my way I was a low-level suit who worked in marketing. And I intend to bring in a lot of creative help.

I am going to need people who can build stuff. Creative types like writers and artists and maybe even someone with home brewing abilities. People with website building abilities.

I will let you all know more when I have it more developed. Starting my own nonprofit is maybe the most daunting thing I've ever attempted on my limited intelligence. But I am a stubborn, determined (some say crazy) individual.

Any of you who might be interested in helping please hit me up. I will update this when I have the idea more fleshed out.

I want to thank our Overlord Matt Derrick and the rest if STP for always supporting my whackiness.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 23, 2017)

If you got a notification that I rated this negative.. it was a complete mistake. I just mouse click on my screen in the worst place ever, not even sure how. I hope I've corrected it and it hasn't been saved as one of your -23


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 23, 2017)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> If you got a notification that I rated this negative.. it was a complete mistake. I just mouse click on my screen in the worst place ever, not even sure how. I hope I've corrected it and it hasn't been saved as one of your -23



No worries bro I do that all the time accidentally. I got 20 of those negative ratings cause I gave a really rude user 1 things down and she literally pooped (emoticons) all over me.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 23, 2017)

I might be responsible for a decent percentage of those negative reactions... Ever since I cracked the screen on my phone, the "buttons" I TRY to push are not always the ones that get pushed on my first try... Watch, I'll type this same post again, but without going back to fix each incorrect word:
_______________________________

I mifht be rrsdponsiblr for a drcent prrcrntar of those nrfhatibe rractions ... Rbrr dincr I cracjrd thr scrrrn on my phinr, thr -butytond- I TRY to push arr not always the onrs that hfrt pushrd on thr first try...


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 23, 2017)

VikingAdventurer said:


> I might be responsible for a decent percentage of those negative reactions... Ever since I cracked the screen on my phone, the "buttons" I TRY to push are not always the ones that get pushed on my first try... Watch, I'll type this same post again, but without going back to fix each incorrect word:
> _______________________________
> 
> I mifht be rrsdponsiblr for a drcent prrcrntar of those nrfhatibe rractions ... Rbrr dincr I cracjrd thr scrrrn on my phinr, thr -butytond- I TRY to push arr not always the onrs that hfrt pushrd on thr first try...



Lmao I do that all the time too that's how you lost ur perfect rating.


----------



## paiche (Oct 11, 2017)

Sounds good. I like your attitude. How's the project going?


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 12, 2017)

Strengthening up. Not ready to put on the suit yet lol


----------

